# Boy Racer nearly caused accident !



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Last night I was driving and working with two passengers on board. I was doing 30 in a 30mph zone in busy part of my town. In my rear view mirror I could see this car in the distance coming towards me over taking cars so into oncoming traffic.

Would say he /her was doing around 60mph . As he passed me he swung in nearly taking me off the road as I moved to avoid him. He then carried on over taking cars again into the distance. 

I dropped of my passengers and was fuming so went to the Mc drive through and saw him there with around 20 boy racers. My blood was boiling but held back as I was on my own. 

What would you have done?

I have the Registration make and model.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Followed him home and give it him while he was alone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Report it to the police mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my public forum response:

If I have the reg etc and some witnesses, I would have a quiet word with the local police... just giving them a heads up to the actions I saw...

:thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Saw on one of those police shows on the telly last night. They stopped a boy racer and took his car off him because a member of the public contacted the police and made a statement that his car was driving recklessly. The lad pointed out that it was his word against the member of the publics, reply from the cop was along the lines of yep but we're still taking your car.
Report him and make a statement. Get him off the road before he hurts someone.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I reported it last night. The local traffic are doing a operation on these locals according to the call handler.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

chisai said:


> Report him and make a statement. Get him off the road before he hurts someone.


Submit several statements if you had a car full..


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Put it down to experience & forget it.

Hopefully tonight you will see him buried into a wall.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As said you can always report it, driving can be so infurating because of little ar$eholes like that. 

I was driving the Mrs to work this morning and like the OP doing 30mph in a 30 zone and that's this up my backside, a Pug 107!! 

Further down this narrow road is a school with monster speed bumps, so I've naturally slowed down and crept over them. It's a 20mph zone anyway but I hear a crunch as the moron behind me drove at the speed bump at about 25mph and hit his bumper. 

He then sits literally on my bumper because I wasn't flying over these giant speed bumps by the second to last one it's obviously too much for him and he guns it round me, on a bend and as another car is coming and floors it over the last bumps. 

Must of hit the last speed bump at 25mph+ and speeds off down the road. People are just inbelievably [email protected]!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ best way to deal with them:

Jeep = Tow Bar = Heavy Braking for "an animal"

Not that I would ever do that of course.....

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> my public forum response:
> 
> If I have the reg etc and some witnesses, I would have a quiet word with the local police... just giving them a heads up to the actions I saw...
> 
> :thumb:


^this.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had this happen to myself and a mate last summer, chav in a Subaru driving like a total bellend, the guy is actually a member on here as well. My mate reported aforementioned clown but doubt they bothered following it up.

Lucky he was driving so fast as my mate was raging and was ready to rip the guy a new one but really that doesn't achieve anything.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Apparently if enough evidence is collected Police can use Section 59.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is though, you obviously get the little boys in their chavvy cars with a point to prove but I've found some of the most aggressive, bad drivers have been middle aged men.

Having driven for 20 years+ these blokes think they are the best driver so sticking to speed limits doesn't apply, nor do braking distances either.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Have to agree with Cuey in all his posts on this thread.. how to deal with it indeed.

and with Alex's last post.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

chisai said:


> Saw on one of those police shows on the telly last night. They stopped a boy racer and took his car off him because a member of the public contacted the police and made a statement that his car was driving recklessly. The lad pointed out that it was his word against the member of the publics, *reply from the cop was along the lines of yep but we're still taking your car.*
> Report him and make a statement. Get him off the road before he hurts someone.


WHAT?!

I am not being a keyboard warrior but if this happened to me they would be told to go and politely **** themselves!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ best way to deal with them:
> 
> Jeep = Tow Bar = Heavy Braking for "an animal"
> 
> ...


Heavy Braking certainly slows up the boy racers:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> I am not being a keyboard warrior but if this happened to me they would be told to go and politely **** themselves!


Section 59 used I would guess.


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Shop him

Would you want this to happen to your son/daughter?

http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/we...hts-for-life-after-collision-113046-30070741/


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Do speak to the police. They can use section 59 if people like you do report him.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

need taking off the road and for good, always prepared to push it that little bit further each time, regardless of the risks, some reason being in a metal shell makes them feel invincible and a point to prove can only hope the invincibility runs out when they meet a wall.

dont see the problem take them off the road before they take someone innocent off it


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://m.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/new...s/cops_seize_cars_in_park_crackdown_1_2961908


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Last night at 2310 I was driving and working with two passengers on board. I was doing 30 in a 30mph zone in busy part of my town. In my rear view mirror I could see this car in the distance coming towards me over taking cars so into oncoming traffic.
> 
> Would say he /her was doing around 60mph . As he passed me he swung in nearly taking me off the road as I moved to avoid him. He then carried on over taking cars again into the distance.
> 
> ...


Firstly i would like to say that i have spoken to the lads over in Eastbourne as i heard about this earlier in the day and quite a few of the gents i see in eastbourne had also spoke to the lad last night, as did the Police.
I've not personally spoken to him as i dont know him very well.

we get on quite well with the Eastbourne Police and they regularly come into the carpark and have a chat with us late at night.
I can recall several occasions when im polishing somebodies car and they have made comment and we have had chats.

I would like to say though that 'we' are not BOY RACERS, there are a few people that come into the carpark that may know somebody of our group,
that may be Boy racer... but thats just down to it being the place to go to if you have a car and want to meet up with more car
enthusiasts and make friends.

Its a well lit place for us lads to meet, its got food and drink late at night including Pizza Hut! and more importantly its got loos!

there are MANY people that go to that car park and we are not all apart of the same crowd, but we all get tarnished with the same brush.

This incident has been dealt with by the police and the person in question is a lunatic! not acceptable but that just the way some people are.

There is nothing i can do about others actions and i we all come from different walks of life, we have mechanics, plumbers, builders, firemen, IT Technicians, Chefs, security gaurds... and i personally have a friend with an Astra VXR that is an Eastbourne Taxi driver! Then there is me - currently training for the RAF, meanwhile working as a Support Worker (Adults with Disabilities) etc... we do care and we certainly dont condone this.

'US' our group of LADS go on track days!!

Happy Detailing


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> Firstly i would like to say that i have spoken to the lads over in Eastbourne as i heard about this earlier in the day and quite a few of the gents i see in eastbourne had also spoke to the lad last night, as did the Police.
> I've not personally spoken to him as i dont know him very well.
> 
> we get on quite well with the Eastbourne Police and they regularly come into the carpark and have a chat with us late at night.
> ...


Good lad! We have our own sort of "group" too and within that there are always the ******s who try and "tag along" for want of a better word. Driving a DC5 I'm always the bloody first one to get pulled by the Cops if there are any reports of cars racing. So many times Civics (1.6 Sports probably) have been reported racing and they'll pull me in and ask what I've been up to. I politely inform them that (a) My car is not a Civic -YES, even though it says Type-R on it  and (b) I do not need or want to race any teenagers around the town centre.

Most of the time the Police are sound when they realise that I'm not a chad, I can have a sensible conversation and I sympathise with their position: I hate the pricks racing in town as much as they do!

Essentially, what I'm trying to say is the same as Karlos, please don't tar us all with the same brush!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

as other people have said its not allways the younger lads i get loads of old blokes trying to have a go and race me, tailgateing in 30 and 40 mph speed limits they make me laugh in their 5hit diesels


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I've also just spoken to a mate of mine and the car WAS NOT being driven by its OWNER!

it was being driven by one of the owners friends... so when this was reported last night.. the person that was driving was spoken to by the police... but if this goes further its going to be the owner that deals with the consequences... i know its the owners choice to lend his car to whoever... but its not his fault for the other poor mans driving.

have a good evening peeps and Happy Motoring!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Im receiving texts from a few of the lads about this.. the OP is currently at or has been going to the said Car Park and just 'Watching' the people down there.

whats this all about?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> Im receiving texts from a few of the lads about this.. the OP is currently at or has been going to the said Car Park and just 'Watching' the people down there.
> 
> whats this all about?


I live in Heathfield and have no idea what is going on here. I have not been to Eastbourne this evening except Langney sports where I was having a drink.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I just reported an idiot that could quite of easily killed someone last night. I have no beef with anyone or anything expect trying to type here when I've had a few on a Friday night.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's understandable and I agree with where you are coming from with the wreckless driving, however a few people last night saw your vehicle (or what is believed to be your vehicle) at the carpark and the person driving ie; you. Was just sat there looking at them all.

A have a reg of this vehicle and I know it's a Merc... I'm not trying to fight anyone's corner as I don't agree with wrecklessness. I was just merely stating that we are not all the same at that location.

We also have people from heathfield and everywhere in East Sussex.

Let's just put this to rest and get on with our lives.

Happy :buffer:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree. 20vKarlos please PM me .


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

How pathetic all this is turning into. Someone reports an idiot for driving like a *** and now the texts are getting the out about it. Wouldn't surprise me if the op gets his car keyed now


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hopefully this doesn't escalate!

I think the OP was right to report it! He's done his duty imo in reporting it, if he didn't the driver would likely continue this behaviour unchallanged in the future & cause an accident.

Hopefully the driver will learn to be more careful & respect everyone on the road!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Hence me requesting Karlos to PM me as this is getting out of hand.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

cars WILL NOT be keyed!
As said before, I have no control over other persons actions but i do not agree with what has happened.

Its not getting pathetic but the OP referred to 'US' as boyracer and 'WE' are not all Boy Racers... this isnt a major issue but what im trying to get accross is that 'WE' are all sick of being tarnished with the same brush when there is one numpty out there that spoils it for the rest of 'US'

i have not any issues with the OP and neither do the persons i am recieving updates from, our issue lies with the person in question that did the stupid manouvers in the first place.

Happy Detailing


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

So why not you and your mates go and hang around in a different car park?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

To Karlos I am not calling you all boy racers. I don't know anybody there but when I noticed the car in question that night and its surrounded by cars rev limiting their engines you make a jugdement as anyone else would. 

If you asked ten people what a boy racer was am sure all of them would say the same. It was a judgement so if I have tarnished you all with the same brush I appologise.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

hoikey said:


> So why not you and your mates go and hang around in a different car park?


But if it's a public car park then they don't have the right to say to anyone else who can use it or not. 
I personally don't feel that should be forced to look for other places due to a few morons. Hopefully the minority will pick up some good values/attitudes from the other guys who are not 'boy racers' if they realise that other people look down on this type of behaviour.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

kh904 said:


> But if it's a public car park then they don't have the right to say to anyone else who can use it or not.
> I personally don't feel that should be forced to look for other places due to a few morons. Hopefully the minority will pick up some good values/attitudes from the other guys who are not 'boy racers' if they realise that other people look down on this type of behaviour.


What i mean is if theyre all sat in a car park and theres someone there generally being a bell end then they will continue to be seen in the same light. If karlos and his mates go somewhere else and sit in a group where noones being a dick theb they are less likely to be generalised


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That article, a merc c63 amg is a boy racers car? 

Maybe in abu dhabi.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Thing is though, you obviously get the little boys in their chavvy cars with a point to prove but I've found some of the most aggressive, bad drivers have been *middle aged men.*
> 
> Having driven for 20 years+ these blokes think they are the best driver so sticking to speed limits doesn't apply, nor do braking distances either.


Add to that some kids, a stressful job they hate, and a fat wife... and you've got a premium rate ******** waiting to happen. Of couse, some people don't even need these reasons to be a prick.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Always report, always, even if yours is the first.... hopefully when others report them it gets them pulled and hopefully off the road.

No wonder young drivers get such a bad rep.... but there are loons at any age.... as for them doing themselves in... alas all too often its there passengers or bystanders that are fatally injured, the driver often braced by the wheel especially older cars the driver has the most safety devices to protect them.


----------

